
Show HN: Checkup – Monitor health checks your menu bar - cdaringe
https://github.com/dino-dna/checkup
======
cdaringe
tl;dr, I got tired of manually curl'ing all of my essential services, and
didn't want a webpage dashboard, script, or window-ed app as the primary
query-UX. Now, one quiet little icon lets me know if all of my digital
concerns in the world are well with a binary PASS/FAIL-like icon.

